# Meguiars APC - Alternatives?



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

Was going to get some APC but somebody kindly *spit* gave me some Halfords vouchers. Halfords do not appear to sell Meguiars APC - is there an alternative product they do stock that you guys can recommend for the same purpose (General interior and exterior cleaning)?

They appear to have most AG stuff.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Even though I love my Megs APC, the AG Interior Shampoo is quite good as well. Its what I recommend my family/friends to buy for them to clean their own interior. Easy to use and smells good


----------



## neal666 (Jan 9, 2008)

use your halfords vouchers for somthing else and get APC from polished bliss


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

87p tesco apc and save the vouchers for something else.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> 87p tesco apc and save the vouchers for something else.


Thats what I'd do!! Tesco APC top stuff...........:thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Tesco APC for me too. Works well


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have Aldi APC in 5L bottles for about £3 IIRC, but it isnt always available


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Some people cant see past the name though,and although most who use cheaper/non named apcs have no problems this unfortunatly doesnt make any odds to some.
I recommended the apc I use to a mate of mine,and all I got was "87p?,from Tesco?"
Yep 87p.
"I'll still order the megs one"
and wait for it to turn up,then have to order more when its gone.
Rather than just go to tesco and get some (as in 3 or 4 bottles like me) along with the beer and crisps next time youre in.


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Is the Tesco stuff really as good as the Megs? Does it smell nice (thinking about interior use here)?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive no complaints about it,been using it ages.Interior,exterior,through my gilmour,spray bottle etc
It smells like a cleaner,not too offensive though.

*edit*
after a sniff,I can say it smells lemony!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Tesco stuff is awesome!! Smells lemony fresh too


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have now returned from Tescos armed with what I think is the product you guys recommend. Tesco APC - it was 88p, not 87p, so I feel cheated in that regard.

But is it the right stuff.. it warns about using on polished surfaces. Is this going to ruin my 5 Series dashboard?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Is it available online?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

is the tescos stuff 10/1 and 4/1 same as megs?


----------



## nadeem786 (Mar 4, 2008)

I used the Asda one the other day for some menial work.
Nothing wrong with it....


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

It says dont dilute it but I'm going to anyway.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

the ones ive used lately:
daisy from tesco - 1.5 litre for 87p
Tesco's own brand - 88p 1 litre lemon
Flash apc blue - £1.19 1 litre
Lidl apc 5 litres for £3 - lemon

The tesco/daisy one is brilliant, and i love the smell off of the flash.

If people buy merguiars APC over these, i feel sorry for them, its marketing at its best "its £10 more, so it must be 100x better"


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

David said:


> the ones ive used lately:
> daisy from tesco - 1.5 litre for 87p
> Tesco's own brand - 88p 1 litre lemon
> Flash apc blue - £1.19 1 litre
> ...


I use the Dasiy one,never had a problem.Always pick a bottle up when Im in.87p is hardly going to break the bank.


----------



## neal666 (Jan 9, 2008)

i use Megs APC because i can.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I use the megs one as its nice with ice and a slice:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi all,

i bought some tesco apc today, but it says not use on upholstery so thats the interior out. and also ays to not allow prolonged contact with plastics, so that would seem to negate use on engine due to plastic covers?

so is it really a replacement for megs apc??

is it safe to use on the above diluted 10:1? worried about staining or discolouration


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I have never used megs APC but I am hearing this product a lot. What exactly it is? Is it something like Autoglym motorcycle cleaner or is it something like a dish liquid?

Here in Greece it costs about 40 euros so I find it a little pricey for using to wheel wells etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Megs APC is a dilutable cleaner/degreaser. Standard dilutions are 4:1 and 10:1. At 4:1 you can clean engine bays, alloys, tyres, wheelarches etc etc. At 10:1 it become a very effective interior cleaner for all surfaces from the dashboard to carpet/upholstery. You'd probably want to dilute it further for leather i.e. 20:1.

In the UK it cost about £12 for a 4L bottle. So, at 10:1 it's about £1.09 for a usable litre of the stuff.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Ultimate said:


> hi all,
> 
> i bought some tesco apc today, but it says not use on upholstery so thats the interior out. and also ays to not allow prolonged contact with plastics, so that would seem to negate use on engine due to plastic covers?
> 
> ...


anyone got an answer to this? im considering buying some Tesco APC tonight. And can you dilute it the same as Megs?

Cheers


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

you CAN use tesco / asda/ lidl apc on interiors! i have been for a long time and have had absolutely No ill effect from it! 
APC is APC no matter how you look at it! 

the tesco supplied Daisy apc is very good for interiors as it happens! 

really if you buy the meghs over it your buying into the marketing that pushes things up! £10 for a US gallon (3.44L iirc??) considering a US gallon of Daisy will cost you less than £2! and more importantly It Does the same thing!! 

a lot of people out there are Label snob's and they will have to have the Meg's apc because its Megs and it must be better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

What is the dilution rate of these supermarket APCs?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i dilute daisy 4:1 & 10:1 exactly the same as megs APC


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Was going to buy tescos own lemon apc this morning, think Ill get it now after reading this!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

cool, i bought 2 bottles of Daisy last night, gonna try it out right now on some stuff. cheers


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

just a little note, Aldi have 5l bottles of APC in this Sunday for £3 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I picked up some Aldi APC today (and £2 1.5l pressure sprayers from Lidl for use with the APC) the dilution advises 100-1 for manual application. What dilutions have others been using for tasks like dirty arches, engine degreasing or carperts?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

4:1 for wheels/arches and 10:1 for interior etc.

I sometimes use 2:1 on my wheels, works as well as most wheel cleaners!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

hmmm a trip to Lidl might be in order to get a sprayer or 2


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks RussZS, i didn't think 100-1 was going to do much heavy degreasing, but as i've not used the Lidl APC i thought i would check!

Sandro - They seem pretty good quality (sturdy build and brass nozzle) and when pressured up to the max its more than enough for thorough application, although, understandably, its not going to blast away caked on dirt!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i bought 3 of them today, what a bargain!


----------



## dully86 (May 4, 2010)

after reading this I will get some daisy after work, 

does apc clean tough stains on seats like lucozade?

Thanks

Edit: sorry to bring this back up, just realised it is from 2008


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Sainsburys do a basics APC in a white bottle for, i think, 0.26p for 750mm I have used it in a foam gun and arches so far and its great.

Smells like fresh lemons:thumb:


----------

